# Ideas to help a chewy piece of meat become a bit less chewy?



## jacks'thunder (Feb 3, 2013)

I have some small stew meat that's perfect if I cook it all day but I'd like to put something on it let it sit and then use it in something other then stew!

Ideas to maybe break it down some and make it less chewy??

Thanks!


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 3, 2013)

What I do is pound it a little with my mallet and then marinate it overnight or at least 4 hours in something acidic to tenderize it, something with lemon or a lemon/vinegar combo like a good Italian dressing. Also beer and some lemon and a little Worcestershire is good. This is what I do when I make something like kabobs with it and it cooks up really tender.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 3, 2013)

You might be able to make a stir fry with it. If you cut it into small / thin pieces, then coat those corn starch (using a baggie or covered bowl) and let it set for 20 or so minutes... then saute it in a pan w/ a little butter or oil, and veggies adding some Asian or other sauce. The cutting it thin and cornstarch coating should make it pretty tender


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks! That sound perfect! I just picked up some Asian mixes and veggies yesterday!

Debby, I don't know if I can do beer on my food! LOL! I can drink it if it's cold but to put it on my food..... I don't know! LOL! I have done the Italian dressing before and it does a nice job!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 3, 2013)

Beer loses it's flavor, and mind numbing effects , when it's cooked. My favorite fattening recipe is beer-battered onion rings. So good!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 3, 2013)

KanoasDestiny said:


> Beer loses it's flavor, and mind numbing effects , when it's cooked. My favorite fattening recipe is beer-battered onion rings. So good!






Then why use it?? _Just joking!!!!_


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 3, 2013)

" Then why use it?? " i know right? !! lol seriously it has a certain type of acid in it and also contains tannins which make it a natural for tenderizing. Mentioning tannins reminds me I also use tea. I brew tea to use for marinades and also for soup bases. OH! and Coke it's wonderful as a marinade and to use to tenderize meat! I love to use house Italian with a 1/2 cup of Coke for steak...yum! you can't let that marinate overnight though or your meat will be mush.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 6, 2013)

Cookie said:


> You might be able to make a stir fry with it. If you cut it into small / thin pieces, then coat those corn starch (using a baggie or covered bowl) and let it set for 20 or so minutes... then saute it in a pan w/ a little butter or oil, and veggies adding some Asian or other sauce. The cutting it thin and cornstarch coating should make it pretty tender


Cookie your are right on!!! This worked wonderfully and mister picky(my hubby) loved it! I have never had luck with stew meat in anything other then stew.( I guess thats why they call it "stew meat" LOL!



) It's sooo chewy and gets stuck in your teeth! It's hard to eat and not worth it if it's not cooked right. So THANK YOU!!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 13, 2013)

At Sam's Club recently I bought Adolph's Tenderizer. It is unseasoned and has No MSG. I avoid MSG. The tenderizing ingredient in it is bromelain. Sprinkle, let sit 30 minutes.

Recently I made a stew. The recipe search I did was to use the ingredient kelp or leeks. I had both I was going to use so I am not exactly sure "what" recipe I used. Anyhow, after searing the stew meat in my cast iron skillet I added Marsala cooking wine and let the meat simmer in it before adding all the ingredients (lots of celery, potatoes, carrots, and onion also went in) to my stew pot. It was the best stew I ever ate.


----------

